# Michigan/Florida Transfer



## lcceagle (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

I had some questions I was hoping to get some help with. I am currently licensed in the State of Michigan as a Firefighter and as an EMT-B. I took the National Registry for EMT-B as well as the State of Michigan. I am greatly considering moving to Florida to live and to do my paramedic there. I took my EMT-B through my local community college here, and the fire academy through the county in which I live. 

If I move to Florida would I need to redo the Fire Academy? Also, would I need to do just the EMT-B Florida state test to get that license so I can do the paramedic program there, or could I go straight into the Paramedic program?

Also, does anyone have any recommendations on where the best place to go through the Paramedic Program in Florida is? I thought I would get some advise before I start randomly applying to places. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Tommerag (May 24, 2011)

kotoral125 said:


> Hi
> 
> I read some opinions in this topic. I do not agree above ideal. We can find out some articles at about.com by using Google search.



What?

That was from Florida's ems page on the DOH page.

Try this link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ktm6Dw&usg=AFQjCNGWaBI1K-5TQkYDxy7T2-YieswRUw


----------



## JPINFV (May 25, 2011)

kotoral125 said:


> Hi
> 
> I read some opinions in this topic. I do not agree above ideal. We can find out some articles at about.com by using Google search.


...and which opinions above your post do you disagree with?

/asking obvious questions to obvious trolls


----------



## Anjel (May 25, 2011)

Why would you wanna leave this paradise state? Lol

I can't imagine they would make you go through everything over again.

I would just call Florida's ems department and say you would like to apply for reciprocity.

And they can point you in the right way.

But come on. MI isn't that bad lol


----------



## HotelCo (May 25, 2011)

For medic I've heard you have to retake the registry. Not sure if it's the same for basics.


----------



## reaper (May 25, 2011)

You should have little problems with your emt, just jump threw the hoops. 

Now your FF is the problem. FL does not accept out of state training. You must attend a state academy. 

Good luck. BTW, be prepared to wait on jobs


----------



## lcceagle (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I greatly appreciate the help.

@Tommerag: Thank you for that website. I might look at trying to do the paramedic program through one of them. I have been checking with them about it.

@Anjel1030: I agree, Michigan isn't bad, and I have lived here my entire life... actually, I have lived in the same house my entire life, only going on 21 years. I have an internship at Disney in Florida from August to January, and just exploring options so if I decide I do not want to come back, then I will be prepared to stay and not trying to do all of this at the last second. Plus I know the state, Michigan, is looking at closing more departments and laying off more people.

@HotelCo and @reaper: I have contacted the Florida bureau of fire standards and training and the Florida Bureau of EMS and the have told me what I need to get the license possible transferred. 

I am not sure if I am going to stay in Florida after my internship, or if I am going to come back to Michigan. I am just trying to explore all of my possible options, then I have a couple backup plans I can rely on. My views are, better to have too many options than none at all.
It never hurts to explore all my options.


----------

